# Oil leak on drivers' side & oil in the bi-pipes leading to intercoolers



## Ginga52 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello I am currently replacing the timing belt on my '01 Allroad (tip, 2.7T, ~100k miles).
I noticed too things I hve not seen on my previous Audis and current '01 S4:
1. oil leak engine left side: not exactly sure where it is coming from but it seems to drip through the engine mount, down on the sway bar and then on the floor; trying to localize the leak is hard because of visibility. It does not fell/look/smell like engine oil (may be tranny?) I am hoping by opening the front while doing the timing belt I could be more useful. I read other threads mentioning issues with valve cover leaks. Could that be the issue? If so, can one replace a gasket without replacing the engine? If it's a head gasket, same question as above.
2. While removing the bi-pipe and throttle boot (I am replacing them while I am in there) I noticed there was some oil in there and my heart started to panic a little. I don't a full understanding of turbo mechanics and I wonder if it is normal to have oil in some piping that seem to be (at least I thought) for air intake / cooling only. If this is not related to turbos, could that be related to my issue/leak in para 1 above?
Thanks a million in advance for all's your help.
Ginga52


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Oil leak on drivers' side & oil in the bi-pipes leading to intercoolers (Ginga52)*

Its probably your Valve cover gaskets and or Cam tensioner seal. 
A little bit of oil in your intercooler piping is normal. I found oil in there 3 years ago when I had it apart for something, and the car is still running just fine.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Oil leak on drivers' side & oil in the bi-pipes leading to intercoolers (Jurjen)*

yup, the oil in the intercooler piping is normal. A PCV refresh might help stop that for a while, but it will always make its way back.
The valve cover leak is very common, since there is alot of pressure buildup in these heads. I would recommend checking all of your PCV first and make sure you don't have a clogged breather line that may be causing your pressure buildup and premature valve cover gasket failure.


----------



## Ginga52 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Oil leak on drivers' side & oil in the bi-pipes leading to intercoolers (jettasmooth)*

thanks guys.. looks like it is the drivers side motor mount... yikes...

anyone has the procedure to replace that one on an allroad 2001? I found a procedure for a B5 A4 but not for a C5 (Allroad or A6 with the biturbo engine)
there is not a lot of room to play in there.. any tips appreciated
cheers


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah it's the motor mount and the subframe has to be lowered in the front to do that correctly, luckily the driver's side is the easier mount. Use a long extension and a wobble head hex socket and take out the entire bracket. (easiest way)


----------

